# giallo



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Qué significa giallo en este contexto (titular de un diario)?


Giallo in Brasile
UCCISA UNA SCULTRICE ITALIANA
FORSE UNA RAPINA FINITA MALE


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Un giallo è un caso giudiziario di difficile soluzione, un avvenimento misterioso, come ben dice il De Mauro online.


----------



## xeneize

_Romanzo giallo_ es _novela policíaca_.
_Giallo_ en este caso en cambio es sencillamente _misterio_.
Saludos


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por las respuestas.

Chao.


----------



## karunavera

Se llaman "Gialli" porque las portadas de las primeras novelas policiaca italianas eran amarillas!


----------



## xeneize

Gracias por el detalle, Karuna


----------



## lisabailarina

"Giallo" no tiene el significado exacto de _policíaco, _solo se usa cuando se trata de un asesinato o un crimen, las novelas de Agatha Christie son un perfecto ejemplo de _Gialli. _Y no hace falta decir _libro giallo,_ con decir _giallo_ ya se entiende!
Baci a tutti


----------



## xeneize

Giallo no tiene el primer significado de policíaco, claro, ese de "perteneciente o relativo a la policía"...
Tiene el segundo: 
*2. *adj. Dicho de una obra literaria o cinematográfica: Cuyo tema es la búsqueda del culpable de un delito.


_Giallo_ se puede usar aunque no se refiera a un asesinato o crimen violento, en cambio...es sinónimo de "misterio"...
"Risolvere il giallo" es como "risolvere il mistero". 
En estos días, por ejemplo, se habla mucho del "giallo del passaggio dei dati della Ferrari alla McLaren"....


Saluti


----------



## lisabailarina

xeneize said:


> Giallo no tiene el primer significado de policíaco, claro, ese de "perteneciente o relativo a la policía"...
> Tiene el segundo:
> *2. *adj. Dicho de una obra literaria o cinematográfica: Cuyo tema es la búsqueda del culpable de un delito.
> 
> 
> _Giallo_ se puede usar aunque no se refiera a un asesinato o crimen violento, en cambio...es sinónimo de "misterio"...
> "Risolvere il giallo" es como "risolvere il mistero".
> En estos días, por ejemplo, se habla mucho del "giallo del passaggio dei dati della Ferrari alla McLaren"....
> 
> 
> Saluti


Assolutamente ragione


----------



## Cristina.

In spagnolo si dice *"novela negra"* o *"cine negro"*, come in francese e inglese. E' curioso che anche gli italiani la contemplino:
(mi sembra che viene denominato "giallo" a causa delle vecchie copertine gialle dei libri):
Noir : 1.di genere narrativo o cinematografico, che ricorre al macabro e al misterioso spec. in trame di *argomento giallo o poliziesco*; | di opera, che appartiene a tale genere: _film_, _romanzo n._ 

Giallo :3a. di romanzo, racconto o film, di *argomento poliziesco*, con finale a sorpresa: _libro_, _film_, _telefilm g._

Visto che siamo in tema, ¿algún alma caritativa (que no alma de cántaro) ci può spiegare la differenza fra film/romanzo noir e film/romanzo giallo?


----------



## xeneize

Lo que ponés en tu definición, nomás...
El _noir_ es de tema más macabro que el simple _giallo_, más tendiente al _horror_...hay más suspenso, hay una ambientación más tétrica....suele haber _serial_ _killers_...más derrame de sangre...
No soy apasionado de cine, así que para más detalles esperemos a los aficionados, pero la diferencia básica me parece ésta.
Por cierto, como habrán notado, en italiano no se traduce casi nada, y se deja _noir_ como en francés, acaso pronunciado con la r final bien fuerte: "nuár", y _horror_ como en inglés, pronunciado empero sin aspiración inicial y con las eres puestas: "órror"


----------



## Neuromante

Lo primero:
*Giallo*, se aplica en la vida de todos los días, aún cuando la definición hace referencia solo a literatura y cine, mientras que *negro* no se verá nunca en un titular de periódico.

*Film noir* hace referencia a un estilo cinematográfico, no al tipo de argumento. Se relaciona con las características psicológicas del  detective, el "tempo" ... Mientras que un giallo puede tener por protagonista a un policía, Hercules Poirot o un señor que pasaba por la calle y ser sincopado. *China Town*, por ejemplo, es *Noir *pero nadie dirá nunca que es un *giallo*


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Quizás es un poco subjetivo y supongo que habrá diversas interpretaciones, de todos modos en líneas generales coincido con lo que se viene diciendo.  Para mí, en literatura el _noir_ vendría a ser un subgénero del _giallo_.  El _giallo_ sería lo que en inglés se denomina _crime fiction._ Esto abarca una diversidad de autores, temáticas, períodos, y técnicas narrativas.  Puede ser Edgar Allan Poe,  que mezcla lo detectivesco con las novelas de misterio y  las novelas góticas tradicionales, o  Wilkie Collins, Agatha Christie, Chesterton, Dahiell Hammett, hasta Borges. Generalmente se afirma que Poe inicia el género con  Los asesinatos en la calle Morgue, pero luego había acá en la facultad de letras gente como Rodolfo Walsh, quien decía que el Edipo de Sófocles era también una novela policíaca.
  La novela negra  está más circunscripta a un determinado período  y tiene ciertas características: influencia de las condiciones socio-económicas, se hace hincapié en  la visión subjetiva del personaje, concepción pesimista de la sociedad (es la época de la entreguerra, depresión del 29, etc).  En Estados Unidos el género noir en literatura se asimila a _las hard-boiled novels_, en las que aparece un detective privado bastante solitario con métodos poco ortodoxos: El halcón maltés, El cartero llama dos veces, etc.  Digamos, bastante diferente de las típicas novelas inglesas en la casa de campo en las que el asesino es el mayordomo. 
  Con respecto al cine negro, sé muy poco, pero por lo que tengo entendido, es un poco posterior, años 40-50,  originalmente se basó en el género _hard-boiled_, pero luego me parece que se volvió más abarcativo en cuanto a la temática, ligado al expresionismo alemán, etc., y por supuesto la técnica, los claroscuros, etc.


----------



## xeneize

Muy buena tu explicación, Jenes, aunque haga falta saber algo de esos estilos narrativos o cinematográficos para entender todo muy bien...
A un profano que no tiene ni idea de la diferencia, le apuntaría básicamente lo que sugiere el diccionario, o sea que el _*noir/negro*_ es un genero de películas o libros que se caracterizan por los temas macabros, oscuros, misteriosos e introspectivos, con una ambientación de este tipo y muy a menudo con un desenlace de tipo _*policíaco/giallo*_, pero esto no siempre es así.
Este último género, el "giallo", en cambio, se distingue por tener una trama de tipo policíaco, con busqueda del culpable y revelación del mismo nomás al final, con mucho suspenso (característica que comparte con el _noir_), pero carece de las demás características del *noir*.


----------



## Neuromante

El paradigma (Americano) de cine negro es "El Halcón Maltés". También muchas películas de Bogarth "El Sueño Eterno" por ejemplo, que creo que abre el género. De todos modos, lo de "Macabro" me parece más desconocimiento por parte del autor de la entrada del diccionario que realidad. También he visto "Barroco" definido como oscuro y tenebrista en un libro escolar.

De todos modos "El Cartero Llama Dos Veces" (Creo que falta "Siempre" en el título) no es cine negro, imagino que el libro sí, visto que Jenes lo cita; le falta el tratamiento de la imagen, claroscuro, blanco y negro


----------



## Cristina.

El cartero siempre llama dos veces yo siempre había oído que era de "cine negro" ->Una cinta imperscindible del film-noir (al lado del segundo cartel)
Otros films de cine negro : Laura, Perdición , Sed de mal , La huella, el 3er. hombre, El Padrino, Uno de los nuestros, etc.
El Padrino y Uno de los nuestros sí que son un poco macabros. 
Cine amarillo no existe, yo creo que en España el *cine policíaco/giallo* está incluído dentro del *fim-noir/cine negro *or ejemplo, Laura  es un film policíaco, de misterio, con busqueda del culpable y revelación del mismo  al final, con mucho suspense, y está considerado todo un clásico del cine negro.


----------



## Neuromante

Maldita la gracia que le puedo ver


----------

